# Liverpool



## EmilyRose666 (Jun 3, 2017)

Hello,
I want to join and I am from Liverpool.

Thank you,


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi Emily. If you are a woman as your name suggests you'll have to seek out the Order of Women Freemasons. I'm afraid none of their members post here, though.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 3, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Hi Emily. If you are a woman as your name suggests you'll have to seek out the Order of Women Freemasons. I'm afraid none of their members post here, though.


Good advice

They seem to have a lodge in Liverpool UK
https://www.owf.org.uk/lodges/


----------



## EmilyRose666 (Jun 29, 2017)

Thank you you're helpful guys 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------

